# An Avalanche of Snow~Bulls Coming at you!!!!



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*An Avalanche of Snow~Bulls Coming at you!!!!

Patcheeno barks,"Bodacious please get out here and help bull-doze 
this stuff so we can play".*









*Who made this mess?????*









*Did somebody say SNOW????*









[b]Look out the Bodacious bull-dozer, is coming through!
I will find all the lost toys!!!![/b]
[img]http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs028.snc3/11536_1166324242626_1363513041_387286_3825422_n.jpg

*I think I found something here... hold on... *









Bodacious is persistent, she found the Wubba under two feet of snow LOL.










*I'll just doggy paddle my way out of this stuff now!*









*Don't worry , I'll melt this stuff and get it right out of your way, says Samurai!*









*Yummy snow, just don't eat the yellow kind... eeewwww!*









*Steel grunts, "Baby it's cold out here! Let me back in..."*









*What is going on here?*









*Ah, there's a toy!*









*I can just about reach it now!*









*Got it! Cool! Now let's play!*


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

very cool... Be sure to stay away from that yellow snow.:roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome pics I love how you Bull-dose yard too, cute.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

love all the picz good shootn


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures! You've got some beautiful dogs there! Love them all!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy schnikeys you guys have a TON of snow!!!!!
the dogs are looking great


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol great pics


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol thats cool, hey, i dont get any snow really where i live, but, can snow hurt their paws? like can they get frostbite, or will they normally let you know when theyve had enough?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Being out in the snow too long can do damage to the paws and add to that it is in the 20s here right now and they are inside dogs LOL. I don't let them out in it for too long. They get some zoomie time, a few fetches and I bring them in...The are like kids they'd stay outside and play until they got sick if I didn't make them stop.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It looks very cool, but it also looks like they're having a blast! Great photos.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I always look forward to seeing the kids! LOL @yellow snow... And the pee shot hahahahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! I love my fur~kids!


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

lol my dog loves the snow also he loves diving in it idk what hes looking for...your dogs are looking good...


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwww how cute they are!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on them everyone!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Makes me wish we got snow here....Then I remember the days of carhartts and my shortness....I think I wont complain. Hahahaha They look like they love it though!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

All the snow is gone now and it is just bitter cold. UUUUGH... Where is the sun?


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Pretty sure we have it all haha....although today is a bit overcast


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

We may get some more snow tonight, but not like this past storm.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch where do you live?? We got 14 inches here in OKC


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in the Northeastern part of the USA . My profile for some reason won't let me add that on.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

great pix thanks i enjoyed.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WHOA. STEEL. <3 LLLOOOVEEEEEE HIMMM!!! <3


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> WHOA. STEEL. <3 LLLOOOVEEEEEE HIMMM!!! <3


Steel is a great boy! I should post more picts of him. LOL He doesn't like to pose for the camera as much as my others. here are some others of him:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/21079-hugs-o-steel-aka-dr-dog-duty.html


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

greats pics... awesome pack you got there!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cujo's Mom said:


> greats pics... awesome pack you got there!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

lookin' good Patch! Great shots! Patcheeno looks eternally youthful


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the fountain of youth in my yard... only works for the dogs though LOL


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

So cute. The boys hated having all that snow!! They couldn't do anyhting...Luke didn't even wanna go to the bathroom..until he could no longer handle it. Then he just dug a hole and walked in like 10 circles to flatten out some space, and he didn't just do this anywhere he went over to where he always goes #2 (the same spot everyday). Jesse just went right off the deck.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics, as usual!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no yellow snow! Thats some pretty snow, they seem to love it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

(applauds) Wonderful Puppysode! Wonderful! :clap:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous pix, as always Patch!! You know I love every dog on your yard, but Patcheeno always takes the cake. He seems to be the crowd favorite!! Thanks for sharing the pix! We've gotten intermittent snow here in TN... the most we had was a few weeks ago.... we got about 8 inches! Whoopee.. it melted off the next day!! I'm ready for springtime now! Gotta get my camera out and ready again!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It was in the 60s today! YAY!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It was great to see some of your other dogs! we need more pictures of them now that it is warming up


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang its like 70 here, I could totally do that much snow it looks like so much fun. you need to get out there with a sled


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, I'm loving all the snow pix lately!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> It was great to see some of your other dogs! we need more pictures of them now that it is warming up


 Thanks!The girls are camera hogs like their pop:woof::woof::woof:


----------

